# 28 awg nickle wire



## jlw777 (21/11/15)

Hi all

Just bought 28awg nickle wire. I did a 10 wrap and ohm reading was 0.06, so my evic vt mini wasn't reading it. 

Any tips to make it 0.5 ohm? I'm using Goliath V2 tank.

Any vape shop in Sandton area besides the vape shop that can rewire?


----------



## Eequinox (21/11/15)

jlw777 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just bought 28awg nickle wire. I did a 10 wrap and ohm reading was 0.06, so my evic vt mini wasn't reading it.
> 
> ...


i had a similar experience make the inner diameter bigger is it a single coil build ?
if its more than one coil you need to redo them all to the same spec as possible and make sure the coils are tightened properly


----------



## jlw777 (21/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> i had a similar experience make the inner diameter bigger is it a single coil build ?
> if its more than one coil you need to redo them all to the same spec as possible and make sure the coils are tightened properly


Dual coil. Ok, i will try what you suggested


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/11/15)

Do you have the mod set to TC ? 
It's not going to fire in Power mode as the resistance is too low, which is likely a good thing, as you do not want to heat Ni-200 up above 420 /450 C.
With 28g Ni-200 you would need around 42 wraps on a 2.5mm ID to get to 0.5.. and a huge atty to accommodate that.
.06 sounds low for 10 wrap 28g. Edit: I see it's a dual, so that sounds better.
I use a twisted 28 on my Subtank mini, which comes in at .07 for a 5/6 turn on a 3mm ID.

With nickel you need a spaced coil, as the windings short out when they touch. Unlike kanthal, do not torch it. So you cannot heat it to oxidize and create an insulating layer between the wraps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (21/11/15)

You could twist it with 28/30awg kanthal to raise the resistance a bit. Tc works perfectly with ni kanthal twisted.


----------



## stevie g (21/11/15)

jlw777 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just bought 28awg nickle wire. I did a 10 wrap and ohm reading was 0.06, so my evic vt mini wasn't reading it.
> 
> ...



Your mod reads down to 0.05 in TC mode so that coil @0.06 will work just put it in TC mode


----------



## jlw777 (21/11/15)

First time doing coil. Ugly as hell. That look right? Must there be space in between nickle coils or none?

I tried to burn it evenly. It does not light up like kantha coil. Is that right?


----------



## Chris du Toit (21/11/15)

jlw777 said:


> First time doing coil. Ugly as hell. That look right? Must there be space in between nickle coils or none?
> 
> I tried to burn it evenly. It does not light up like kantha coil. Is that right?


Hey bud, easy way to get evenly spaced coils is to do a parallel wrap and separate them from each other or wrap around a screw / bolt threading. 

Don't dry fire / burn your ni coils once they are installed or before you install them. Just wick them, juice them, put the device in TC mode and set your temp and wattage then you can fire to see if both coils are firing. 

If you dry fire without having any wicking in while the mod is set to TC mode they won't light up as temp control will kick in before they do. If you dry fire them in wattage mode they are definitely gonna glow red which is baaaad! It releases toxic fumes

Reactions: Like 3


----------

